# Chainsaw Without a Chain Safe?



## TrickRTreater (Mar 24, 2011)

Yep. They use them all the time at the bigger haunts.

Just don't knock anybody out with one and it should be fine.


----------



## Spooky-Licious (Sep 4, 2011)

I'm no tool expert in the least...so I'm not sure if it's relatively safe. Will the saw be used as a static prop? Or for a costume? Did you want it to actually function? 

Well here's a quick fix if in a pinch : Came across this a few hours ago and will be making one of these for my dummie!

This isn't necessarily a perfect saw, BUT a TOTALLY safe alternative. It's made from a laundry detergent bottle and some cardboard. It'd be great for a costume, or just a static prop to hang from the ceiling ect...Lol 

http://www.instructables.com/id/Chainsaw-Static-Prop/


----------



## hauntcrazy (Nov 14, 2007)

I use one of these with a wireless mic mounted on the side facing the speaker on the chainsaw. It gets wirelessly amplified through the pa system in our haunt.
Very convincing once it is amplified!
http://www.frightcatalog.com/Halloween-Props/Deluxe-Animated-Chainsaw-with-Sound-1005516/


----------



## darkmaster (Apr 29, 2009)

Wow, that is definetly cheaper than the other site.
We have used the real ones without a chain, but the problem with that is the exhaust fumes inside the building. So then the electronic one is a better deal and cheaper!!!


----------



## propboy (Sep 23, 2006)

Don't forget it makes exhaust and you don't want to fill your haunt with toxic "real" fumes...
Like /\ said


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

Most chainsaws will run faster without the blades on them since there is no resistance. This will void the warranty and shorten the life of the engine. Be careful not to overrev it.


----------



## Terror Tom (Nov 3, 2008)

You also have to be careful of the bar on a real chainsaw. They can develop burrs along them where the chain rides. I have been scratched pretty good before changing the chain on mine. And the muffler could cause some burns especially to the operator. But if you use some common sense, and the chainsaw doesn't come in contact with anyone, you should be pretty safe. One bad thing about using a real chainsaw is that they don't always start when you want them too.


----------



## Demon Dog (Feb 26, 2009)

The alternative hauntcrazy showed is also available through Halloween Express (saw it yesterday for about the same price in their store which just opened - ah, autumn). Garden Ridge has carried it before too. Very lightweight, instant sound, and no fumes like others have mentioned.


----------



## loomisproof78 (Feb 25, 2011)

i use a chainsaw at the haunt i work at its a warehouse but it is very well ventilated a chainsaw without a chain is safe if its been checked cleaned and all that good stuff before the haunt season especially check the fuel lines and the gas tank cause leaking fuel in the haunt is a VERY BAD IDEA..
though if used responsibly and not raced non stop you will be fine and if the saw does heat up alot let it cool down before you rev it up again.
-Connor


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

Some people carve a new blade out of foam or plastic after removing the real one. You can then use larger teeth for a scarier effect. It won't move, of course.


----------



## BeaconSamurai (Nov 5, 2009)

As for the RPM's, you control that with the trigger. Once thing to be aware of is the "gear" that would turn the chain. If you get any clothing caught in it, it could hurt. Just don't get stupid and you should be okay.


----------



## PHD (Nov 17, 2008)

We have used one a few times, two differant ways.

*Running Saw)* The chain and clutch and pully gear is removed and we stay behind the fence. There is nothing like the loud sound and smell of exhaust to scare the pants off someone.

*Non-Running Saw*) The chain is removed and we stay behind the fence, in the dark they can't tell. The sound is a recording on a digital playback that comes from an amplified mega-horn that is triggered by a remote wired into the triger of the saw (the saw is light because most of it has been removed, it was a dead one found in the trash). This is also hooked up to a battery charger, one lead to the fence and the other is run up the chain bar. Make a nice spark show, just keep you haunts away from the fence about 10 feet.


----------

